# NEW GAME: Chaos in the Old World - Fantasy Flight Games



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fantasy Flight Games have just posted up this announcement on their site.



> The world is at war. Men constantly battle with the brutal orcs, wicked ratmen known as Skaven, and their ever present foes, themselves. The beleaguered elves and dwarfs offer what assistance they can, but their races are but a fraction of the glory they once were. At the top of the world lies the Northern Wastes, a barren wasteland full of horrible monsters and barbaric savages dedicated to the four Ruinous Powers of Chaos. This terrifying place warps and changes all who enter it, and fierce champions of the Ruinous Powers emerge from it ready to challenge any before them. Now the Powers themselves are surging forth from the top of the world.
> *“Hell is empty and all the devils are here.”
> - William Shakespeare*
> _Chaos in the Old World_ makes you a god. Each god’s distinctive powers and legion of followers grant you unique strengths and diabolical abilities with which to corrupt and enslave the Old World. Khorne, the Blood God, the Skulltaker, lusts for death and battle. Nurgle, the Plaguelord, the Father of Corruption, luxuriates in filth and disease. Tzeentch, the Changer of Ways, the Great Conspirator, plots the fate of the universe. Slaanesh, the Prince of Pleasure and Pain, the Lord of Temptations, lures even the most steadfast to his six deadly seductions. Yet, as you and your fellow powers of Chaos seek domination by corruption and conquest, you must vie not only against each other, but also against the desperate denizens of the Old World who fight to banish you back to the maelstrom of the Realm of Chaos.
> ...


http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=573


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

cool,would be better as a computer game mind, like dongeon master.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hmmm sounds a bit like a hero quest revamp to me....which isnt a bad thing,heroquest and space crusade brought in loads of new gamers back in the day which meant GW could grow to its pre LOTR size, plus with the warhammer online tie in they may see a boost that direction too.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I may give that a try. Not a big fan of card games though so....


----------



## paperclipracer (Jan 11, 2009)

its not just a card game it has 45 miniatures, this looks like it will be worth it. I have always love fantasy flight games


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds interesting I might give it a go.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting, it looks awesome, I always take notice when fantasy flight releases a new game, especially if it's warhammer themed  The product page is here: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite_sec.asp?eidm=84&esem=1


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

*Chaos in the Old World and Rougue Trader News Update*

I couldn't find this news update anywhere on heresy so I though I'd update those how don't already know.

Fantasy Flight has recently posted the following update for the upcoming game Chaos in the Old World.



> The world has descended into chaos. Foul daemons have ravaged the countryside, cultists have thrown off their disguises and stalk the streets, and hideous monsters have swept south from the Northern Wastes. The minions of Khorne, Slaanesh, Nurgle, and Tzeentch are abroad and are no longer confined to the frigid northlands. The Old World has seen much corruption, and it only gets worse with every passing moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=598

They've also posted the following information on the upcoming rogue trader core rulebook here: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=599

It is also confirmed that the demo story will be available in full .pdf format on the website after June 20th.

Enjoy! :victory:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fantasy Flight Games have just released details of the nurgle force for the Chaos in the Old World.




> All things inevitably decay. Death and life are in constant cycle, each becoming the other, never to break free of the wheel. Decay and disease merely add to this delicate dance. Down the path to pestilence is Grandfather Nurgle, the Lord of Decay. Deriving power from sickness, disease, plague, and illness, this bloated horror lovingly crafts new infections to unleash upon the world. His distended and grotesque body holds every disease known to mortals, and a few yet to be unleashed upon the world.
> This week we dive into the disgusting world of Nurgle.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

